

Ask YC: Anybody tried (mt) Grid-Service? - Sujan

My current server setup cost me last nights sleep, so I'm looking for some alternatives.<p>I really like what I read about Media Temple's (gs) [1] thingy, because it ssems to be quite flexible. Anybody tried it or has any links to reviews?<p>[1] http://www.mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/
======
colinplamondon
For throwing up a Wordpress blog and uploading files, it's perfect- you have
effectively unlimited space, and the Grid server will scale no problem if you
get onto Digg or Reddit. Speed is fine, the admin user interface is excellent,
and it just works. Think of it as the iPod of hosting.

Now, for music, the iPod's all I need- I don't need FM radio and eight buttons
for various functionality I'll virtually never use. Simplicity is a good thing
when I need a basic feature set. And, if you're looking for personal web
hosting, that makes (gs) perfect.

If you want to be able to customize every facet of your server, dive into the
internals, and get something complex working, a distributed hosting service
really isn't the way to go.

But for a blog or file hosting? Highly recommended.

~~~
Sujan
Thanks for your opinion colinplamondon. Not quite what I hoped for, but now I
know what I have to expect.

